# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [servlet] requete http en ligne de commande

## spk4ever

Je travaille actuellement sur une application qui assure la gestion d'un support technique et je doit dvelopper un module qui va permettre de relancer automatiquement par mail les clients dont les contrats de support arrive  chance.
Mon application est de type servlet/JSP.
Pour ca je vais passer par une planification de tche sous windows qui lance un .bat qui va executer une requte HTTP qui lancera une action sur ma servlet.

*Par contre* je ne sais pas executer en ligne de commande une requte HTTP.
J'arrive  lancer IE et qui ouvre une url qui gnre une requete HTTP mais le problme c'est que lorsqu'on planifie une tche sous windows, IE ne se lance pas donc  aucun moment ma requete HTTP n'est execute.
Donc je cherche un moyen pour executer une requete HTTP via ligne de commande sans passer par IE. Cette action pointera sur une action dans ma servlet.

----------


## Jacques - 06

Pourquoi ne pas dvelopper une petite classe (quelques lignes) qui envoie ta requte HTTP (URL). Il te suffit ensuite d'appel java avec cette classe en ligne de commande.

Jacques Desmazires

----------

